# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  A Evolução do Codea na Aquariofilia

## cristovaogaspar

*Continuação*


O Bicho continuava a roer cá dentro e mais um novo aquário


Construção do Layout, com a preciosa ajuda do amigo Paulo Oliveira, desculpem mas mesmo com fotoshop, não consegui alterar aquela linda cara  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 








Aquário a ciclar durante 4 meses, bem me custou olhar para rocha, mas com o Paulo Oliveira, sempre a partir a cabeça, lá consegui controlar os meus impulsos e seguir os conselhos dele.





Passado uns tempos e com vagar, o aquário foi-se compondo










E pensava eu que estava finalizada a montagem de aquários no meu resturante, quando cá aparece um rapaz amigo, que tinha comprado uns peixes de grande porte e não tinha onde, os colocar, com pena dos bichos, lá tive de lhe arranjar um T 3 para eles lá viverem, e então aqui vai :





Por agora é tudo, como já referi atrás vou fazer algumas alterações e depois actualizo o post.

espero que gostem e aguardo os vossos comentários, pois os mesmo sejam eles quais forem, contribuem sempre para a minha evolução como amante deste maravilhoso hobbie.

----------


## cristovaogaspar

Olá Pessoal

Sou o Cristovão Gaspar, já estou registado neste forum a algum tempo, tenho um restaurante no Casal dos Claros, em Leiria, e possuo 3 Aquários de água salgada e um doce.

Irei colocar aqui o meu setup, bem como a minha evolução na aquariofilia.

Aproveito desde já, para agradecer a todos os que me ajudaram neste hobbie, Leirizoo, José Couto, TMC, Carlos Mota, Duarte Araujo,Artur, Fernando soares,Heitor simões, Paulo Bravo, João Fred,Basaloco, entre outros, que me perdoem por nao colocar nomes e em especial ao meu amigo Paulo J. Oliveira, que tanto já me deu na cabeça e aproveito também para agradecer a todos os membros que vieram ao almoço que foi organizado neste forum, no meu restaurante.


Setup`s

Aquário - 290x90x75
Sump 150x100x60
Iluminação - 3 Lumenarcs de 400 w + 8x24 w T5
Escumador - Deltec TC 3070 S
Reactor de Cálcio DIY ( replica do 1001Deltec)
Reactor de Fosfatos e de Carvão activado
UV de 2x55 TMc (ligada 4 horas diárias)
Refrigarador Hailea(3000 litros)
Circulação - 2 vortechs mp 40 + 2 tunzes 6100 + 2 tunes 6045
Retorno - Sicce 14000 lts
Fauna

Muitos, muitos, muitos peixes e corais moles.
Estou a ter alguma dificuldade em manter corais duros, pelo que brevemente vou fazer algumas alterações no meu sistema.


Aquário - 150x100x70
Sump 120x50x40
Iluminação - 8x54 w T5
Escumador - Deltec Ap 701
Reactor de Kalk
UV de 55 w TMc (ligada 4 horas diárias)
Circulação - 4 tunzes 6045
Retorno - Eheim 1262

Fauna

Muitos, muitos peixes e alguns moles

Aquário Fish only- 200x70x70
Sump 150x40x45
Iluminação - 2 x80 T5
Escumador - HS 2001
Uv de 25 w (24 horas)
Circulação - 2 tunes 6045
Retorno - Eheim 5000 lts

Fauna

Vários peixes XXl


Fotos :

O meu 1º aquário em 2006





A Evolução para um aquário Salgado/Doce, dividido ao meio :










A Evolução para um aquário só de Salgados

































Continua . .......

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Olá, Cristóvão.

Isso já não é apenas o "bichinho". Estás, realmente, contaminado! :Pracima: 
Mas os aquários está espetaculares. Bem, também tiveste uma grande ajuda de pessoas entendidas na matéria, por isso o sucesso foi garantido. Parabéns pelos aquários e vai colocando fotos da evolução.

----------


## Adriano Sousa

Boas . É curioso que ainda ontem eu e o Paulo oliveira combinamos que um fim de semana tinha de passear pra esses lados pra ir ver essas maravilhas que estão nesse restaurante e comer lá é claro. Espero ver isso ao vivo em breve. Abraço E parabéns.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Cristovão

Aleluia, demorou mas foi, são sempre benvindas fotos do teu sistema e dares conhecimento do mesmo aos membros desta comunidade, assim não serei só eu a dar-te cabo da cabeça  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: .

Em relação aos aquas, não me irei pronunciar, pois sou suspeito, visto ter participado na montagens dos mesmos, ainda que alguns problemas teimam em manter e esperemos nós que com a alteração que iremos fazer, tudo se resolva pelo melhor.
No entanto queria só felicitar-te pela pessoa que és, sei que foi dificil fazer-te mudar em alguns aspectos, mas penso que o consegui(mentira  :yb620:  :yb620: )e que tenhas as maiores felicidades quer pessoais, quer profissionais, pois tu merece-lo.

Um abraço grande

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Cristovão

Sem comentários...  :yb677:  :Palmas:  :yb677:  :Palmas: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Cristóvão,

muitos parabéns pelos aquários.
Onde fica exatamente o restaurante e a qual o horário de funcionamento?
Brevemente vou aí almoçar para ver essas maravilhas e se convencer Paulo Oliveira a deixar-me ver o aquário dele, convido-o para aí ir almoçar comigo.

Um abraço

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá caríssimo Cristóvão, pelo que vejo houve grandes melhoramentos desde o almoço do ano passado, penso que este ano em Fevereiro haverá aí outro almoço, claro que espero comparecer, para comer bem como da outra vez e, sobretudo para apreciar o novo aquário.
um abraço
afonso

----------


## cristovaogaspar

Oi pessoal !
desde já um muito obrigado pelas palavras.
Agora quero é opiniões,é que tudo indica,  que vou aqui fazer algumas alterações.
o aquario grande que inicialmente era para sps , lps e peixes estou a pensar em por peixes ( adicionar alguns anjos)e corais moles , e no aquario do centro da sala então apostar em lps e montiporas como é um aquario com metade da litragem estou com esperança de conseguir melhores resultados com menos consumos.
Mais uma vez obrigado pela vossa atenção e cá espero opiniões

----------


## cristovaogaspar

> Cristóvão,
> 
> muitos parabéns pelos aquários.
> Onde fica exatamente o restaurante e a qual o horário de funcionamento?
> Brevemente vou aí almoçar para ver essas maravilhas e se convencer Paulo Oliveira a deixar-me ver o aquário dele, convido-o para aí ir almoçar comigo.
> 
> Um abraço


Oi
O restaurante fica em casal dos claros,  uma aldeia que pertence á freguesia de amor ( tem uma saida na A8 aqui a tres km) a aldeia fica entre Amor e monte real.
No nosso site está mais esclarecido..Restaurante O Côdea
Obrigado pelo interese

----------


## Adriano Sousa

os aquarios estão muito bonitos. excelentes até! mas a casa em si está espectacular. tudo impecavel. 

fiquei satisfeito pelo que vi. abraço e boa noite

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá Amigo,

Finalmente vemos os aquários na net! Bem nem vale a pena grandes comentários, esta muito fixe mesmo, então a comida ainda é melhor.

Grande abraço

----------


## cristovaogaspar

Olá 

Deixo aqui um video de um dos meus aquários, filmado por um colega aquando da realização de um jantar no Restaurante " O Codea"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeY21iGuZV0

Venham daí comentários

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, estive a ver o vosso site e está muito giro o espaço. Vou tentar ir ai nos próximos dias. Como se costuma dizer, vou juntar o útil ao agradável, comer e ver reefs xD o que eu mais gosto eeheheheh

Muitos parabéns!

----------


## AntónioAfonso

> Cristovão
> 
> Sem comentários... 
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Amigo Jorge Neves
Eis uma oportunidade para o conhecer-mos , inscreva-se para o almoço no dia 26 de Fevereiro no "Codea", olhe que não se vai arrepender.
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Muito Fixe!

Já estou inscrito para o almoço, espero não falhar....pois quero mesmo ver isso ao vivo...!

cumps

----------

